# breeding plecos



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

These may be noob questions, but i thought that they are better asked than not. I'm planning on starting a 29gal tank, and I would love to have plecos and CBS. So,

1. Can plecos and CBS coexist together? Would the pleco attack CBS?
2. Can plecos live in CBS parameters (4-6GH, 0-1KH, 5.5-6.0pH)?
3. Are plecos solitary, or do they need to be kept in a group of 3-4?
4. Would I have to worry about the pleco destroying the shrimp when it gets bigger? And will shrimplets survive with pleco in the tank?

In addition, with regards to actually breeding pleco, I came across this article when I'm researching about breeding plecos: http://www.planetcatfish.com/shanesw...article_id=305. I want something challenging, so this is why I'm not starting with RCS. I have a few basic questions about breeding.

5. The article says that the person siphoned the fry into another tank. Wouldn't this damage/kill the fry?

6. For the tank used to raise the fry, the person used a 20gal tank. Should the filtration be the same as the main tank?

7. For bristlenose pleco, males take care of the fry until they are free swimming. Should that also be the case for pitbull pleco?

8. Are cholla wood too small for pleco? Should I just stick to PWC tubing, driftwood and/or coconut shells?

9. The article says that the parent fish will eat the eggs, so should I be keeping the adult pleco in the small tank, and transfer into the larger tank? Or should I be keeping the the adult pleco in the large tank, have them lay eggs, then transfer into the smaller tank?

Thanks =)


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Can you be specific about which pleco species you're talking about? There are literally hundreds of species, each with their own eating, breeding and living requirements.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

bcarlos said:


> Can you be specific about which pleco species you're talking about? There are literally hundreds of species, each with their own eating, breeding and living requirements.


Oh right, I didn't actually mention the species. I meant the pitbull pleco.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

It really depends on what pleco you are talking about.

1) possibly
2) possibly (though I never really bothered/cared about GH, KH and pH in my tanks). I think temperature is more important here as I though CBS need cooler water.
3) good question....umm....they are fine with either option. Plecos are schooling fish, though most of us keep them in breeding groups, they are perfectly fine by them self.
4) even the carnivorous plecos are not "hunters". So if they see a dead shrimp, they will prob eat it. Also, if they somehow manage to get a shrimp into their mouth or trapped underneath them, they will prob eat it.
ps. the PC link doesnt work
5) nope, as long as you are not using a siphon that is too small for them.
6) I dont know what you mean by same filtration. As long as their is good filtration
7) is this the pleco you are interested in? In which case treat it more like a oto cat and not a pleco. I think these guys breed in similar behaviour as corys and otos, in which case the male would not take care of the fry at all. They just lay the eggs on leaves and glass and what not and nature takes over.
8) for most plecos, these are not suitable. This is because plecos breed in caves, and these wood pieces have both ends open and holes in them. So they wont even bother with them. Depending on the pleco, you need to get the right sized enclosed cave (be a PVC pipe with a cap on end, driftwood with proper sized holes or caves). If you are talking about the pitbull "pleco", they dont need a cave at all.
9) For most plecos, parents eating eggs are rare and sometimes seen in young parents. They will get rid of the infertile or molded eggs though. But if you are talking about the pitbull pleco, you can either have a heavily planted tank and hope for the best. Or remove the eggs to their own container and raise them there.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Bringing up an older thread back up. I was given 4 Longfin Albino plecos frys and I'm not sure how to raise them. Here are a few questions that I have.

1)Do i feed them everyday and if so how much? 
2)Do i keep them in a seperate tank/breeder box or can i leave them in my main tank? 
3)Do they need any special kind of care?

Thanks!!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

How big and what else is in your tank?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

they are about half an inch each. 

Here is what is currently in my tank:
3 Boraras brigittae, 7 Boraras urophthalmoides, 9 Boraras maculatus, 1 Crossocheilus oblongus, 1 Bushynose Plecostomus, 3 Ancistrus sp., 1 Panaqolus Maccus, 6 Amano Shrimps, ∞ Clea Helena


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Fry saver and just feed them what you feed the others. I'd wait until they hit an inch. 
You could also add a small piece of zucchini here and there as well. The other guys in your tank would also like a small piece unless you already do this.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Jackson said:


> Fry saver and just feed them what you feed the others. I'd wait until they hit an inch.
> You could also add a small piece of zucchini here and there as well. The other guys in your tank would also like a small piece unless you already do this.


Can the marina large breeder box be used as a fry saver? 
http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5&products_id=534


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

yes, you just have to be a little more proactive with cleaning the bottom since the low water current is not enough to keep the bottom biofilm free.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

That's what I use. They are really good fry savers. 

I just block the gate with a piece of nylon filter bag so they can't escape through the holes.

I do just as Hitch said


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

awesome 
Thats what manh-tu is using.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

He can always spiff it up like I hope I'm not wrong getochicken did lol


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

that's the one where he added a sponge filter in it right?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

manhtu said:


> that's the one where he added a sponge filter in it right?


Yes that's it

He did a great job with that thing


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

i tried finding that thread with the pictures of the breeder box...couldn't figure it out. 

Since i have 4 frys in the breeder box, how much should i feed them a day? Is 1 algae waffer is too much? How long do i leave the food in for? Do i need to remove whatever is left afterwards?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I bumped the thread for you I can't share URL for some reason

For 4 that should be fine I'd leave it in for a few hours and then take it out. If you have some shrimp like cherry shrimp they'll do the cleaning


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks!! Hopefully they will survive for me... I ran out of algae waffers so i'll be feeding them some cucumbers later tonight.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

manhtu said:


> Thanks!! Hopefully they will survive for me... I ran out of algae waffers so i'll be feeding them some cucumbers later tonight.


you ran out of the wafers I gave you?
xD


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Well considering you gave me a small pouch which contained about 8-10 wafers 6 months ago...I'd say it lasted me quite a long time


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

manhtu said:


> Well considering you gave me a small pouch which contained about 8-10 wafers 6 months ago...I'd say it lasted me quite a long time


woah, 6 months ago? LOL
damn, time flies hahaha


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

manhtu said:


> Well considering you gave me a small pouch which contained about 8-10 wafers 6 months ago...I'd say it lasted me quite a long time


5 lbs lasts me two moths


----------

